# anyone try these leds?



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Found these on eBay this morning. Unbelievably cheap:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222995682588

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

hmm maybe the seller forgot a "1" in the beginning, either way it might be worth the risk if there is any. If the seller doesn't ship then ebay/paypal will refund your money, only 3 left if you decide to buy it, I would but I don't have any 48" tanks.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Anything to good to be true is fake. I wouldn't buy, if you're using PayPal you'll get your money back if you don't mind the hassle.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree but I used PayPal and ordered 2. 1 left if anyone wants to gamble

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck, let us know what happens.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks. Last night I got the notification that they shipped. Now the long wait, sometimes the items from China take 2 months.



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great, yes it takes awhile. sometimes the package comes quick.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Well it's been two months. Just got my money back from Ebay. No hassles though. They did it automatically when they got a bad tracking number from the seller. Worth the gamble but if it would have arrived it would have been a great deal 



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

